# Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.



## Reginsche (5. Aug. 2008)

So, nun hab ich es geschafft euch mal ein paar Fotos zu zeigen von unserem Teichbau.

Vorab ein paar Daten.
Der hauptteich hat ein Größe von 4x5 Metern.
Er wird nur spärlich bepflanzt denn es soll ja genügend Schwimmraum für die Fische bleiben.

Er wird stufenartig angelegt von ca.30cm bis 1,20 Meter
Die Tiefwasserzone hat dann eine Fläche von 2x5 Metern.

Hinter dem Teich befindet sich dann der Pflanzfilter.
Dieser beinhaltet noch einen Vorfilter der aber erst dann eingesetzt wird wenn die Folie drin ist.
Den Pflanzteich werde ich mit groben und feineren Kies füllen.
Anschließend wird er dann ordentlich mit Planzen ausgestattet.
Als Pumpe hab ich ja nun eine etwas große Pumpe gekauft wie ich gehört habe. Es ist die Oase Promax 20000
Die kann ich ja zum Glück dimmen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr nun bei der Entstehung dieses Teiches dabeisein.
Bestimmt habt ihr noch den einen oder anderen Tip für mich.

Also los gehts.
Häääää wo ist denn die Büroklammer.
Ich wollte Bilder einfügen von einem anderen Server.
Hab die bei picr.de hochgeladen.
Wie bekomm ich die denn jetzt hier rein wenn keine Klammer da ist????


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Servus Regina

Bilder verlinken:
In der Zeile im Antwortfeld, wo du "Fett", "Kursiv" und "Unterstrichen" > gehst du weiter nach rechts, dann kommt so eine "Weltkugel > weiter nach rechts bis zu einem gelben Symbol , *daß ist es  
(mit dem Cursor drauf, da steht dann "Bild verlinken"*), rechts davon muß sich das "Zitat"-Symbol befinden.


----------



## Reginsche (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Hach, dankeschön.

Also dann noch einmal.

Hier wird gerade die Schalung für die Bodenplatte gemacht.
Man gut, dass ich einen Papa hab der Maurer ist.






[/IMG]


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Servus Regina

Klick einmal in meiner Signatur auf "Wie Ihr Fotos in Beiträge einfügt".

Das geht viel besser


----------



## Digicat (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

So aber nun zu deiner Teich-Baustelle:

Für den Pflanzteich oder den Hauptteich


----------



## Reginsche (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Jepp, das funzt. 

So dann machen wir mal weiter.
Ach ja der vorwitzige Hund da unten ist Josie meine kleine Maus.
Ist ein Border/Aussie Mix und muß ihre Augen und die __ Nase überall haben. 

Das Mauern, sparen wir uns nun auf den Bildern.
Davon hab ich keins weil meine Tochter die Kamera mit im Italienurlaub hatte.
Der hintere Beckenrand für den Pflanzteich ist fertig.
Vorne wird gleichzeitig die Verkleidung aus Natursteinen gemauert.
Das geht leider immer nur Stück für Stück.
Heute hatte ich die nette Aufgabe, die Schalung abzubauen und die Fugen auszukratzen.





[/IMG]

Abgebaute Schalung.
Agrrrrrr, ich krieg ne Krise. So viel Beton zum abklopfen.
 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für einen schönen Teich.





[/IMG]

Und so sah es dann aus, nachdem ich stundenlang die Fugen ausgekratzt habe.
Das ist echt ne Strafarbeit gewesen. Grmpf





[/IMG]

Hier könnt ihr nun sehen wie groß der Teich dann sein wird.
Und wie man sieht, können wir auch nicht mehr größer werden mit dem Teich denn um den Teich kommt noch eine Holzterasse.
Also haben wir echt das größtmögliche rausgeholt.





[/IMG]

Noch mal der Pflanzteich.
Dieser wird ja nachdem die Folie eingelegt wird noch einmal unterteilt.
An der linken Seite kommt dann noch eine Kammer hin die als Vorfilter dienen soll und den groben Schmutz abfängt.





[/IMG]

Jetzt könnt ihr noch einmal einen Blick auf den alten Teich werfen.
Im Moment ist er total zugewuchert.
Aber es lohnt sich jetzt ja nicht mehr da noch Pflanzen auszudünnen.
Der kommt ja nun weg.
Den Bachlauf, der 7 Meter lang ist, muß sogar schon als erstes nächste Woche abgebaut werden.
Da muß dann der Aushub vom neuen Teich hin.
ich möchte die Fische ja so lange es geht im alten Teich lassen und wir holen sie erst raus wenn der neue Teich fertig ist. 
Also muß die ausgehobene Erde mit der dann der alte Teich gefüllt wird erst mal zwischen gelagert werden.





[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

So wenn ihr noch Anregungen habt, immer her damit.

Morgen kommt die letzte Schicht der Steinmauer an den Pflanzteich und anschließend kann Folie rein.


----------



## Reginsche (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Helmut, für den Pflanzteich.
Als Haupteich ist das wohl ein bisschen lütt.


----------



## Reginsche (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

ups wo sind se denn hin die Bilders??? tststststssssss







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

Hmmmm, nimmt er nicht. Blöder PC


----------



## Reginsche (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

So, ich weiß gar nicht ob mein Thema überhaupt interessant ist aber ich kann ja mal weiterschreiben.

Der Pflanzfilter ist fertig und auch die Verkleidung ist endlich komplett fertig.
Man war das eine Arbeit.
Dieses viele Fugenkratzen.

Dann haben wir den Teich abgesteckt mit Schnüren.
Ich weiß nicht ob man die erkennen kann.
Meine Tochter war nicht mehr zu halten und wollte endlich mal den Spaten schwingen.
Dann allerdings war es so heiß heute, dass wir nur bis um halb vier gebuddelt haben.

Hier mal die Ergebnisse.






[/IMG]

Meine Buddeltochter





[/IMG]

Hier noch mal der Pflanzteich mit kompletter Verkleidung.





[/IMG]

Tja und viel weiter sind wir heute nicht gekommen.





[/IMG]


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Klar interessiert es Reginsche

Besonders die Menschen die, die Fugen auskratzen. Man, ich dachte ich bin schon bescheuert, aber das ist der Hammer 
Nicht Böse sein jetzt


Aber das Ergebnis ist echt Klasse  

Die letzten Bilder kann man aber nicht sehen


----------



## Reginsche (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

hier jetzt noch mal die Bilder von dem alten Teich.


----------



## Reginsche (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Also das versteh ich überhaupt nicht.
Eben konnte ich alle Fotos noch sehen und war echt froh darüber und nun sind sie alle wieder weg.
Menno, was mach ich denn falsch?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Also ich kann die letzten jetzt aber sehen 

Und... du hast eine PN


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> Also das versteh ich überhaupt nicht.
> Eben konnte ich alle Fotos noch sehen und war echt froh darüber und nun sind sie alle wieder weg.
> Menno, was mach ich denn falsch?



Hallo   Willkommen, wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen  

Ich finde folgenden Weg eigentlich viel einfacher.
Bild auf der eigenen Festplatte vorher auf das Format 1030Pixel breit konvertieren,..

dann in dem Beitrag auf das Mini-Bildchen drücken, siehe Pfeil
 
dann auf der eigenen Festplatte suchen und "hochladen",.. (auch mehrere, siehe Eingabezeilen)
danach runter scrollen und auf "fertig" drücken... (das Bild ist dann aber noch nicht im Beitrag)

Danach kannst du (auch mehrere Bilder) direkt im Betrag durch den kleinen schwarzen Pfeil (neben dem Minibildchen) auswählen,..
und auch zwischen dem Text einfügen..

also  , los geht..

mfg. Micha


----------



## Reginsche (9. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Hehe, so hab ich das ja doch wie ich es eigentlich nicht wollte.

Wollte die Bilder ja nicht vorher erst verkleinern und dann wieder speichern und suchen.
Wollte das alles in einem Rutsch machen.
Aber ich werd noch mal einen anderen Server suchen.

mein armer Mann schaufelt nun schon den dritten Tag und hat ordendlich Rückenschmerzen.
Aber die Tiefwasserzone ist jetzt auch schon fast ausgehoben.
Auch der Pflanzfilter hat schon seine Folie bekommen.
Bilder stell ich am Montag rein. Hoffentlich geht es. 
Wollen morgen erst mal Erholung suchen im Zoo Hannover.
Am Montag gehts dann weiter.
Dann kommt ja auch der Kies für den Filter.


----------



## Reginsche (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Boahhhhhh ich bekomm hier heute echt nen Knall.

Der Bau unseres Teiches geht eigentlich ganz gut voran.
Die Tiefwasserzone (9,6m³) ist so gut wie ausgehoben und mein Mann hat lange Arme.
Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit am alten Teich versucht die Pflanzen rauszuholen und die Steine wegzuschleppen.

Dann bin zu zum Baumarkt und in der Zwischenzeit kam der Kies für den Pflanzfilter.
Ja und won da an war der Tag hin.
Die haben mir Betonkies geliefert und der ist so was von schmutzig und mit Zement verdreckt, dass wir nun alle schlechte Laune haben und nicht so recht wissen wie wir 2m³ Kies waschen sollen.
Ich könnt ech heulen.
Zu allem Überfluß ist auch noch die Kamera kaputt, so dass ich euch noch nicht mal Bilder zeigen kann.


----------



## Reginsche (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

so hier mal ein ganz kurzer Zwischenbericht.
Der alte Teich ist nun Geschichte. Den gibt es nicht mehr.

Wir brauchen unbedingt Platz für die Erde die aus dem neuen Teich geschaufelt wird.
Meine Fische hab ich nun alle in einem seperaten Becken sitzen.
Das heißt nicht alle.
Ich hab mich von ca. 30 Fischen getrennt.
Es waren doch tatsächlich noch so viele Rotfedern drin und auch noch ne Menge Goldis die ich nicht alle wieder in den Teich setzen wollte.
Sie haben nicht weit von hier ein tolles neues Zuhause in einem riesigen Teich gefunden.
In dem Becken hier sitzen jetzt 4 schöne Koi, 2 dicke fette Karpfen, 1 Schubinkin, ein paar bunte Goldfische und mein spezieller Goldi. Der hat 3 Schwanzflossen.
Außerdem sitzen da drin noch 2 Fische von denen ich heute immer noch nicht weiß was es ist. Entweder Koi oder Karpfen oder vielleicht sogar ne Mischung.

Heute ist auch die Pumpe und auch der UVC angekommen.
Was für riesen Geräte.
Morgen wird weitergebuddelt.
Leider kann ich euch keine Bilder zeigen, da ja meine Tochter die Kamera geschrottet hat.
Aber ich werde weiter berichten.
Mal sehen vielleicht bekomm ich ja Bilder mit dem Handy hin.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen vielleicht bekomm ich ja Bilder mit dem Handy hin.



Ja, wäre klasse. Ich hab irgendwie den Überblick verloren


----------



## Reginsche (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Ok, dann will ich mal zeigen wie weit wir nun sind.

Der Teich ist fast ausgehoben.
Nur noch 1,5 Stufen und dann ist es geschafft.
Leider ist ja mit dem Kies etwas schief gelaufen und nun mußten wir total umplanen.
Da wir nicht mehr wußten wohin mit der Erde, haben wir uns entschlossen den alten Teich zu leeren und nun müssen meine Fischleins leider erst mal im Planzbecken leben.
Einen großen Teil hab ich aber weggegeben. Sie leben jetzt in einem großen Teich.
Die anderen scheinen sich aber sehr wohl zu fühlen auch wenn es etwas eng ist.
Am nächsten WE soll ja schon im neuen Teich die Folie drin sein.

Womit kann ich denn eigentlich den Teich schneller einfahren lassen.
Die Fische müssen da ja irgendwie rein und ich will sie nicht unbedingt in frisches Leitungswasser setzen.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Reginsche (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Hier noch mal der alte Teich von dem nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben ist.






[/IMG]

Und noch mal die Kleinen.
Der Größte von ihnen ist ein Karpfen und etwas über 40 cm lang.





[/IMG]


----------



## Reginsche (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Huhuuuuuu

ich hatte da ja mal eine Frage gestellt die mich nun wirklich dringend interessiert und mir unter den Nägeln brennt.

Da wir ja am WE das Wasser in den neuen Teich lassen und die Zeit nun auch echt drängt bin ich mir nun nicht mehr so sicher was die Fische dazu sagen werden.
Wie ist denn das mit dem Nitritpeak?
Ich könnte wohl von meinen Eltern aus dem Filter etwas Schlamm haben um meinen Teich damit zu impfen aber wird das reichen?

Sie müssen ja dringend auch aus demBecken raus in dem sie eben sitzen.
Werde dann auch meinen kleinen alten Filter mitlaufen lassen aber ich weiß nicht ob das alles reichen wird.
Vom alten Teichwasser ist ja nichts mehr übrig und auch der Filter für den neuen Teich wird ja neu gebaut.
Ich hab da ja noch ne Menge Pflanzen aber ob das alles ausreicht weiß ich nicht.
Könnt ihr mir nicht ein paar Tips geben.
Soll ich einen Wasseraufbereiter nehmen?
Wir haben ziemlich weiches Wasser.
Soll ich solche Starterbakterien kaufen?
Helft mir doch bitte mal.


----------



## dans (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Hi Reginsche,
also Ich finde Starterbakterinen sind nicht nötig. Es geht nix über ne ordentliche Portion alten Filterschwamm in den neuen Filter rein!


----------



## Reginsche (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

So heute ging es weiter.

Endlich ist die Folie da und wir können loslegen.
Nachdem ich gestern so ein Thater beim Lieferant gemacht habe, hat er wohl alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um die Folie an Land zu kriegen.
 

Die armen Kleinen dümpelm noch immer in ihrem Wasser rum welches ich heute wieder mal zu 40% gewechselt habe.
 

Und dann hieß es Rolle los.
Die Folie war so schwer, dass wir schon einige Familienmitglieder aktivieren mußten.
Zum Glück spielte das Wetter mit.
 

Ich durfte als Erste mal in den Teich steigen und dabei auch gleich die Folie zurecht zupfen. 

Noch ein bisschen Folie über die Folie damit sich der Kies nicht zu hart durch die Teichfolie drückt.
 

Kies auf die unterste Schicht und dann hieß es Wasser marsch.
Ich durfte schon mal ein kleines Fußbad nehmen und den Teich einweihen.
 

Was für eine Modderbrühe.
Ob das jemals wieder klar wird.
Ich hab da so meine Zweifel.
Von ca. 16:00 Uhr bis 22:30 lief das Wasser und es ist noch lange kein Ende in Sicht.
Bin gespannt was die Wasseruhr sagt wenn der Teich voll ist.
 

Morgen werd ich mal ein wenig an den Pflanzen arbeiten.


----------



## Reginsche (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

So nun ist erst mal der erste Teil fertig.

Die Fische durften heute endlich aus ihrem Übergangsdomizil in den neuen Teich ziehen.

Erst hockten sie alle auf einem Fleck.
Die konnten es wohl nicht fassen auf einmal so viel Platz zu haben.

Das Umstzen hat ewig lange gedauert da ich nur Schritt für Schritt das Wasser vom neuen Teich mit dem Wasser vom Becken, in dem sie waren, getauscht habe.
Erst gegen Mittag konnten sie einziehen.

hab dann nach einer Zeit ein paar Krümel Futter gestreut und siehe da, sie kamen nach oben und hauten das Zeug weg.

Zum Abend gab es dann von mir als Einzugsgeschenk ein trockenes Brötchen.
Da kamen dann alle ganz schnell und spielten Brötchenschubse.

Den Filter hab ich aber leider heute nicht mehr fertig bekommen.
Nach dem Einlegen der Drainagerohre und aufschütten mit Kies, haben wir wohl das Becken immer wieder etwas unter Erschütterung gesetzt.

Erst ziemlich spät ist uns aufgefallen, dass die Rohe wieder nach oben kamen.
Also alles wieder wegbuddeln und Rohre neu verlegen.

So sah es aus bevor die Fische kamen.






[/IMG]

Meine Tochter wollte unbedingt auch einen einstzen.
Achtung!!!!!!tieffliegende Fische.





[/IMG]

Erst mal sammeln. 





[/IMG]

Nachdem die Meute den Teich mal ordentlich durchgewühlt hatten, war er bald nicht mehr klar sondern ziemlich trübe.





[/IMG]

Und nun Brötchenschubsen   





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Henkkaas (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*



			
				Reginsche schrieb:
			
		

> .....So sah es aus bevor die Fische kamen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten morgen. Leider sind die Bilder nicht zu sehen???? 
Lieben Gruß Marek


----------



## Reginsche (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Das ist mir echt ein Rätsel.
Gestern Abend waren sie doch noch da??????

Hab ich doch selber noch mal angeschaut.
Werd sie nochmal einstellen.


----------



## Reginsche (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

So, ich hab ja lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen.
Das Bilder einstellen von den Fischen erspar ich mir jetzt aber.

Gestern Abend hatten wir Teicheinweihungsparty.
Für alle die, die mitgeholfen haben.
Der Teich ist in meinen Augen wunderschön geworden und ich bin stolz wie Bolle.

So sah es noch vor ein paar Tagen aus
 

Fertig bepflanzter Filter.
 

Aber gestern war dann erst mal der große Teil geschafft.
Der Teich ist glasklar und die Fischleins fühlen sich pudelwohl.

Jetzt fehlt noch die Randleisten vom Filter und die Wassertreppe.
Der Wasserfall ist doch ziemlich laut.
Dann muß noch ein Stück am Rand gestaltet werden und dann ist es endlich vollbracht.

Sogar das Motorboot meines Mannes hat jetzt einen Hafenplatz. 
War nur Spaß. Dal fliegt da wieder raus.

 
 
 
 
 

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Morgen 

Hat sich doch dir Arbeit echt gelohnt finde ich   Glückwunsch


----------



## koimen (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Hallo Regina

Gefällt mir auch Dein Teich......Glückwunsch .

Habe teils nur Bilder angeschaut (Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als Worte).....

Ist Deine Filterung das betonierte Natursteinbecken, oder hast Du noch einen weiteren Filter evt. für später geplant wenn es noch einige Fischis mehr gibt....?



Dein Papa hat übrigens die Wand tiptop gebaut.(Hatte auch dieses Handwerk erlernt )....hättest nur evt. etwas früher die Wand ausschalen müssen und sofort zb. mit einem Hochdruckreiniger abspritzen müssen.


----------



## Reginsche (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hier kommt er nun, der neue Teich.*

Tja, das mit dem früher ausschalen ist uns dann auch aufgefallen.
Nur an dem Tag waren wir eingeladen und konnten erst am Nachmittag anfangen.

Der Tip mit den Hochdruckreiniger ist ja super aber leider kommt er jetzt zu spät.
Aber wir bauen noch so eine Wand um den Garten ein bisschen abzugrenzen.
Da werd ich dann den Hochdruckreiniger einsetzen.
Eigentlich wollte ich keinen weiteren Filter einbauen.
Wir haben ja das Pflanzbecken abgeteilt und vorne einen Vorfilter eingebaut.
Der ist mit verschiedenen Filtermatten bestückt.
Ich hoffe das reicht auch so.
Das Wasser jedenfalls ist heute kristallklar. So wie aus der Leitung.
Viele Fische kommen da nicht mehr rein.
Die, die jetzt da drin rumschwimmen wachsen ja auch noch.
Evtl. kommen zum Frühjahr noch 2 Koi dazu.
Mein Mann findet die sooooooo schön.
Ich aber auch.
Wenn ich den Garten so betrachte, bin ich auch mächtig stolz. Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstllen wie das da vorher ausgesehen hat.
Da war nur matschiger Boden und 4 kleine Bäumchen.
Und der Rasen dahinten war immer nur naß.
Jetzt haben wir da eine Ruhezone erschaffen wo man sich endlich mal wohlfühlen kann und auch mal Fische im Wasser sieht.


----------

